# Mini Mill Rotary Table...



## neer724 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello,

Looking for a small 4" rotary table for my mini mill.  Does anyone have any experience with the KBC RT they currently have on sale?  I like this model since it comes with a MT2 taper.

I took a look at the busybee RTs and frankly they feel rather cheap.  I checked amazon and there is not much available in this size these days.

Who else sells these in the GTA?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 22, 2021)

What do you plan to use it for?  My experience with a small BB RT was not good.  Wasn't much good for anything but indexing.









						Rotary Table Chuck Adapter Plate
					

I'm attempting to make a chuck adapter for my rotary table.    I have roughed out a piece of 1/2" hot rolled to approx. 4" dia.  Should I turn it to 4" on the lathe or mount it on the rotary table and mill it to final dimension?  What would you do?




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com
				




I think @kevin.decelles has a small RT to part with.


----------



## neer724 (Nov 22, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What do you plan to use it for?  My experience with a small BB RT was not good.  Wasn't much good for anything but indexing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig,

Yes that was my feeling as well....the BB RT just felt like it was asking for trouble 

I don't have an immediate need for one - wanted it "just in case" I needed to machine something that required one...I was hoping to find a good deal on one for Black Friday....

I might swing by KBC this week and check theirs out....


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 22, 2021)

neer724 said:


> Thanks Craig,
> 
> Yes that was my feeling as well....the BB RT just felt like it was asking for trouble
> 
> ...



Got a link to the one at KBC?


----------



## neer724 (Nov 22, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Got a link to the one at KBC?



Sure it's this one here:

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-397-5561


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 22, 2021)

neer724 said:


> Sure it's this one here:
> 
> https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-397-5561



I'd trust KBC to supply something decent rather than BB that's for sure.  I found 4" was too big for my mini.









						4"  SOBA Rotarty Table For Sale
					

It's simply tooooo large for my mini-mill!  https://www.busybeetools.com/products/rotary-table-4in-hor-ver.html        $85 local to Calgary, and will include the chuck adapter and tail/foot stock I made for it.  Will ship at buyers expense (12# 10" X 7" X 3").  Will consider trading for...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## neer724 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks again Craig - yes I wasn’t sure if a 4” would be too big for that mill.   Maybe I will look at the 3” version.


----------

